
Is Snap Inc. Building a Wearable Face Recognition Device for the NSA? - banusaur
https://medium.com/@christofoomurr/is-snap-inc-building-a-wearable-face-recognition-device-for-the-nsa-94bc12aef06e#.w9sovfeyn
======
mankash666
HA! Because pimply faced teens wearing glasses when whimsical, is the NSA's
best chance of collecting blanket face-data? In America at that, while the big
majority of persons of interest are tucked half a world away.

Genius!!!

~~~
banusaur
Their Spectacles announcement was odd though. You don't think an index of
millions of people's face data is valuable?

------
draw_down
Come on.

